# Moving to Oz in a few days... what would you bring??



## Lizblizzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! I am an American moving to Oz with my partner who is an AU citizen. We are flying out on the 16th... just a few days away(!). I wanted to know what are some essentials that I should absolutely buy here and take with me... and also what are the top 10-15 things you think would be most important to take. So far I have packed clothing, a few photos, a few travel books, computer, ipod, art supplies... (I am a painter). Also.. we are shipping our cat and dog over.. Is there anything that would be worth packing or buying for them here that will be more expensive over there?? Thanks! Cheers


----------



## viva paulista (Feb 8, 2011)

cigarette is very expensive, of course if you're smoking


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

If you are moving then really it is only those items that you need until your pain packing arrives I guess.
In this case it would be personal preference items

Not that most things are a lot more expensive here.

Leave electrical goods behind, unless you plan on making good use of adaptor plugs.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

doNOT bring any food, specially fresh one!


----------



## SoniaSonia (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi

A difficult one. I found buying white goods - fridge, washing machine, vacuum cleaner very expensive here and I had all of these at home in the UK.

Yes for me being girly it was definitely Hair products, hairdryers, hair serums and all of that stuff. I can get stuff so so cheap and with a lot more choice in London. That also applies to my computer stuff.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I imagine that just about anything you would use in the US will be available in Oz, even if food tastes of some states over there like the love of all that southern fried gunk and gumbo etc. are a little different and our pricing here will be too.

Actually, on that note I reckon if eBay is any example of how cheap you can buy a decent size low mileage and not too old a motorhome, I'd be considering buying one if you have the $$$ for even with costs of shipping and LHD to RHD conversion there could still be a $$$$ to be made and same with Harleys.

And with eBay, there is so much online shopping possible these days and no GST up to $1000 even our local retailers are whinging because more and more people are buying stuff online.

But with what you're packing, be careful with your painting equipment that nothing is considered flammable as that could have some people inflamed.


----------



## Trina (Feb 14, 2011)

Electrical products (such as mobile phones, computers, anything made by Apple) are much more expensive in Australia than the US. So if you were planning on getting a new gadget, it's best to get it in the states....

Also, I always like to have clothes that you can't get in the local shops! Chains we don't have in Aus include GAP, H&M, Zara, Pull & Bear...


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Bring the electric supplies/appliances you can get so as to save from buying much more at an expensive rate compared in the States.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Australia*

hi there,

I like to welcome you in Australia. The things you are going to take with you here of course first thing you should bring here is sun tan lotion. If you're going to live on a beach then bring then you can bring your goggles also.


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE (May 21, 2011)

Makeup is incredibly more expensive in Australia. Perfume is much cheaper, however (discount chemists).

Alcohol, as well, but probably don't put that in your luggage =P


----------



## daynam (Jun 10, 2011)

feminine products!! they do not cater to woman in that area lol


----------

